# VLC Fails Building



## Majorix (Aug 30, 2012)

The VLC port I have on my installation fails to update (to vlc-1.1.13_12,3). I inspected the error output a little, and would say it does not have anything to do with the system, but rather with the port's sourcecode itself. And it is outdated, too.

I don't know how I can contact the maintainer, or where else to post. It would help a lot if we had vlc-2.x.x on our FreeBSD machines, since it is one of the apps that I use the most.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> I don't know how I can contact the maintainer




```
root@molly:~# 
root@molly:~# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/
root@molly:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc# make maintainer
jsa@FreeBSD.org
root@molly:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc#
```


----------



## Majorix (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, that is a useful feature I did not know about. Mailing him as we speak.


----------



## Uniballer (Aug 31, 2012)

From jsa@freebsd.org Wednesday, August 15, 2012 4:37 PM
Re: VLC port 1.1.13_12 won't build on 9.1-PRERELEASE

"It's an update to zlib that makes the difference. Disable SKINS, or test
the 2.0.3 that's in the freebsd-ports mailing list."


----------



## Majorix (Sep 1, 2012)

I solved this problem by removing SKINS from OPTIONS in the Makefile.


----------



## Majorix (Sep 3, 2012)

OK, now VLC is updated to 2.0.3 in the FreeBSD tree. However this version doesn't seem to want to compile even with SKINS disabled.

Anyone had success with VLC 2.0.3 and FreeBSD -STABLE?


----------



## nslay (Sep 3, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> OK, now VLC is updated to 2.0.3 in the FreeBSD tree. However this version doesn't seem to want to compile even with SKINS disabled.
> 
> Anyone had success with VLC 2.0.3 and FreeBSD -STABLE?



I'm running a recent 9-STABLE (last Saturday) and VLC 2.0.3 compiled cleanly even with SKINS enabled.

Before 2.0.3, I merely modified three lines (cast to gzFile) to make it compile. Can you show the error message you receive?

Are you sure you updated your ports tree?

EDIT: also run 'make clean' in multimedia/vlc before you try building


----------



## Majorix (Sep 4, 2012)

My VLC just upgraded to 2.0.3_1,3 after it being released today


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fails here in 
	
	



```
gmake[2]: *** [../modules/plugins.dat] Segmentation fault: 11
```
.  BTW on another machine, git was fixed by rebuilding gmake. (Other ports are problematic on that, but off-topic here...)


----------



## baitisj (Sep 8, 2012)

*vlc-2.0.3 in STABLE doesn't work for me, either*

Yep. I'm having trouble compiling the vlc-2.0.3 port in the STABLE tree as well; same [../modules/plugins.dat] Segmentation fault: 11 problem.

I tried to debug the issue, but was met with frustration (I guess I should probably enable debugging symbols on all my ports from this time forward?):


```
[/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.3/bin]# libtool --mode=execute gdb vlc-cache-gen
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
(gdb) r ../modules/plugins.dat
Starting program: /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.3/bin/.libs/vlc-cache-gen ../modules/plugins.dat
[B]<LOTS OF [/B](no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)... [B]TRUNCATED>[/B]
[New Thread 802007400 (LWP 104644/vlc-cache-gen)]
.../builds/amd64/pcbsd-build90/fbsd-source/9.0/gnu/usr.bin/gdb/libgdb/../../../../contrib/gdb/gdb/utils.c:1030: internal-error: virtual memory exhausted: can't allocate 10168 bytes.
```

Admittedly, I'm a bit rusty when it comes to debugging.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 9, 2012)

build VLC1.xxxxx without winamp skins option. that will be enough


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 9, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> My VLC just upgraded to 2.0.3_1,3 after it being released today



Really? i took a snpashot(with cvsup) yesterday, but vlc stills on 1.x :\. how i can build vlc2 from ports?


----------



## baitisj (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been using portsnap to update my ports tree, and am using SERVERNAME=portsnap.FreeBSD.org in my /etc/portsnap.conf ... maybe csup isn't csupping you very well?


----------



## Majorix (Sep 11, 2012)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> Really? i took a snpashot(with cvsup) yesterday, but vlc stills on 1.x :\. how i can build vlc2 from ports?



I don't think you can use cvsup to update your ports tree. Look into portsnap.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 12, 2012)

Majorix said:
			
		

> I don't think you can use cvsup to update your ports tree. Look into portsnap.



it was a misconfigured supfile, now ports-tree is up to date(and now, i can install vlc2ï¿½e)


----------



## kpa (Sep 12, 2012)

You can still use csup(1) to check out and update the ports tree allthough portsnap(8) or devel/subversion are becoming the recommended methods.


----------



## baitisj (Sep 17, 2012)

I've disabled ALL of the configuration options except for debugging symbols, and VLC 2.0.3 still dies with internal-error: virtual memory exhausted.

Has anyone else who has tried compiling 2.0.3 met with success?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 17, 2012)

baitisj said:
			
		

> I've disabled ALL of the configuration options except for debugging symbols, and VLC 2.0.3 still dies with internal-error: virtual memory exhausted.
> 
> Has anyone else who has tried compiling 2.0.3 met with success?



I compiled vlc 2.0.3 yesterday from ports on my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE box after the 1.xx version I had installed came up as insecure through portaudit. I disabled the Winamp skins option when that screen came up after seeing here it might cause problems but didn't change anything else.

I initially tried portupgrade to the 1.xx version but that came back with an incompatible file error so I had to deinstall it then build vlc 2.0.3 normally to get it done, but other than that the build went off without a hitch.


----------

